
Analyse Asia 60: Air Travel in Asia with Paul Papadimitriou - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/09/19/episode-60-air-travel-in-asia-with-paul-papadimitriou/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Paul Papadimitriou from Intelligencr and the host of two
podcasts (Digital Loop and Layovers), we discuss the air travel and aviation
industry in Asia. We started our conversation from his international relations
roots and how he came to Asia and started his consultancy, Intelligencr. Paul
also shared his experience as an angel investor and the interesting stories
behind his investments. Finally, we spent a significant amount of time talking
about why Asia has been leading in the air travel industry from premium
airlines, budget airlines, airports as retail hubs and trading ports and new
technologies & business models that might disrupt a highly regulated industry.

